# Corley Lake - Paulding Forest WMA?



## MTMiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone know for sure if Corley Lake is public or private?  Looking for somewhere different to Kayak Fish.

The state purchased about 7,000 additional acres in Paulding Forest in 2007 and I'm not sure if this includes Corley Lake.  

The WMA map shows it as Public but it is surrounded by Private Property owned by the Corley Family.  Not sure if I could gain access to it by public road to put Kayak in.


----------



## MTMiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I was able to find the answer.  It is private property.  Looked it up on Paulding GIS.


----------



## FishinMech (Jul 5, 2010)

IT IS PRIVATE..... They will have a fit if you fish it.


----------



## MTMiller (Jul 6, 2010)

rightfully so if they own it.  I just wasn't sure since my WMA map shows it as public land.  I thought it was probally private.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 6, 2010)

MT, what about the goldmine lake? Have you tried that one or is it on private property now too?


----------



## MTMiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Goldmine is on my list to try.  It is part of Paulding Forest WMA and not private.  Access is difficult though.  They built the new airport and closed off the main access road unless the gate happens to be opened.  They lock it every evening so you take the risk of being locked in.  I have visited it but never fished it.  The only access that is not locked is through a forest service road (Goldmine Road) I believe.  It is a good hike though and no good way to transport a fishing boat to it.  I'm still going to check it out one day.  I don't understand why the road cannot be maintained to such a pretty lake.  They put a soil berm across the road to prevent vehicles from getting to it.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 6, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> Goldmine is on my list to try.  It is part of Paulding Forest WMA and not private.  Access is difficult though.  They built the new airport and closed off the main access road unless the gate happens to be opened.  They lock it every evening so you take the risk of being locked in.  I have visited it but never fished it.  The only access that is not locked is through a forest service road (Goldmine Road) I believe.  It is a good hike though and no good way to transport a fishing boat to it.  I'm still going to check it out one day.  I don't understand why the road cannot be maintained to such a pretty lake.  They put a soil berm across the road to prevent vehicles from getting to it.



Because of past problems. I used to fish it back in the 80's and did pretty good then. At one time it was deep and clear.


----------



## TomChemEngineer (Jun 30, 2011)

This is interesting because Corley Lake is situated on public land on all sides except the southeast side along Corley Lake Road. Anybody know about Pegamore Lake? It is just southwest of Corley Lake and the only shown road access is on the west side of the lake from Blue Car Body Road.


----------



## AStrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Not changing subject, but I turkey hunt paudling forest.I started using a mountain bike.most gates ate closed.Yes it would be hard to get a kayak on a bike...how bout inflatable?  I believe where there is a will,,there's a way


----------



## Dupree (Jun 30, 2011)

Pegamore is private too.


----------



## AStrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Man maybe u can check out 1 of many stocked trout streams out here, of coarse their kinda small


----------



## AStrick (Jun 30, 2011)

If you find a place to get a small boat in on the Etawah below allatoona,actually the small dam a mile down river,,,,please let me know


----------



## spotco2 (Jul 1, 2011)

AStrick said:


> If you find a place to get a small boat in on the Etawah below allatoona,actually the small dam a mile down river,,,,please let me know



I've been told that there is a cut in the back of the undeveloped subdivision (Riverside Plantation or something like that) just past Woodland High School where you can walk a small boat in to the river. 

I saw a couple of guys dragging a small jon boat out and up the rocks at the bridge on 113 not long ago.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 18, 2012)

I tryed going to Corley Lake and They have signs that say "NO Fishing" and "No Fishing on Sundays"


----------

